# Running X inside Jail and Forward it to host console



## zennybsd (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi:

1) I am trying to install x with a lightweight desktop environments (lxde and i3) in a jail using pkg_add, but when I execute `# pkg_add -r xorg`, I am getting dependency errors (as shown in the attachment).

2) Besides I would like to know whether a x-forwarding command like:

`# xinit -e ssh -XCc blowfish user@ip_address_of_jail "/usr/bin/startlxde &" -- :1 & disown` 

Works with FreeBSD jails like in Linux machines?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bbzz (Nov 21, 2012)

Maybe check this out.


----------



## zennybsd (Nov 21, 2012)

*Already checked out!*

Yes, before I posted the original thread, I checked out the link you stated, but when adding xorg in jail gives errors at the first place as I stated earlier.

Anyway, thanks for the pointer again!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2012)

Don't use the release packages, they are old.

Set PACKAGESITE to ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8-stable/Latest/ and use *pkg_add -r *.


----------



## zennybsd (Nov 21, 2012)

*Thanks, SirDice, but still fails.*

Thanks SirDice for your pointer, yet the installation fails as attached.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2012)

> ```
> pkg_add: package 'pkgconf-0.8.9' conflicts with pkg-config-0.25_1
> ```



Read /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## chatwizrd (Nov 21, 2012)

You will see this in /usr/ports/UPDATING

You have to run one of these commands to fix pkgconf:


```
20120726:
  AFFECTS: users of devel/pkg-config
  AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org

  devel/pkg-config has been replaced by devel/pkgconf  
  
  # portmaster -o devel/pkgconf devel/pkg-config
  or
  # portupgrade -fo devel/pkgconf pkg-config-\*
  
  pkgng:
  # pkg set -o devel/pkg-config:devel/pkgconf
  # pkg install -f devel/pkgconf
```


----------

